
Show HN: TensorCharts.com – Advanced crypto charts for daytraders - dklodner
https://tensorcharts.com/
======
jmtt
Great tool for daytrading. My only problem was the server availability at
times but apparently that was fixed in the recent update. Here also a tutorial
- written one on how to make use of TC for scalping
[https://www.altcointrading.net/strategy/scalping](https://www.altcointrading.net/strategy/scalping)

------
dklodner
If you are interested in the basic concepts on which TensorChart (TC) is
built, check out these mini-tutorials explaining heatmaps (the red/green/blue
squares) and TC features

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZCUMtV8rBU&list=PLV2igM-
bP0...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZCUMtV8rBU&list=PLV2igM-
bP06wcjn5J2Msu9nI3VYhvhu6T&index=1&t=0s)

------
glikar
TC is a leading-edge approach to online charting yet still elegant. Thank you!
Here's another video on TC
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwgob5cTgtU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwgob5cTgtU)

------
Autm88
Awesome charts! The trade sound signal has finally freed me from having to
watch the charts so closely. I also appreciate the trade counter. Both have
been a great help to me. Thank you for all your hard work, and for sharing it
with the rest of us.

~~~
dklodner
Cool, nice to hear that. I didn't know the sound signal is such a help :)

------
ArturSoler
Nice charts! Which technologies (frontend and backend) have you used?

~~~
dklodner
Thanks Artur. Golang+Postgres on backend, React+Redux on frontend. Golang is
really powerful for such heavily parallelized app as TensorCharts

